

MySpace’s Hail Mary Strategy: “Discovery” - anderzole
http://techcrunch.com/2010/02/21/myspaces-hail-mary-strategy-discovery/

======
pedalpete
Wasn't "Discovery" the big thing 3 or 4 years ago? Isn't that why bing is the
decision engine? Discovery means very little without context, and when you
look at what Facebook is doing, it doesn't require for you to 'discover' what
friends are doing, but just lets you 'know' what your friends are
doing/seeing/etc.

